
DeepMind Hype vs. Reality - steve_musk
I wanted to get HN&#x27;s opinion on DeepMind. It seems that they have a lot of the talented AI researchers working for them, and since AlphaGo (maybe since Google bought them in 2014) there has been a lot of hype surrounding the company. Is this hype deserved?<p>Is seems that their main goal is ultimately to develop an AGI. If an AGI is possible, would it be fair to say DeepMind is winning the race?<p>If you were offered a job there would you take it?
======
meh2frdf
AGI is so far off it’s not worth factoring into the question at this time.

Demis has history of over hyping tech, however a collection of smart people
and massive backing from google, joined together to work on interesting
problems, sounds a better place to work than most!

